# Help/assistance needed for future website on aircraft gun sights



## airmanual (Sep 7, 2011)

Good day all,

collecting mostly US and British aircraft gunsights has been my main focus (along with original flight, E&M and parts manuals) for quite a few years now (60+ in the collection and adding more whenever possible) and i have to come to the concusion that :

- collecting just for yourself with your collection nicely displayed in your office is boring if not shared with others;
- besides for German GS, available info on the web is almost non-existant. If "googled", almost everything you find is not info but people asking for info.

Conclusion : i've decided to create a website dedicated to the subject. At the beginning, it will be "limited" to *US British WWII to early fifties period *and will include :

- logically, as many detailed photos of gunsights.
- lists of gunsights and detailed list of type of aircrafts fitted
- period photos of fighter/bomber photos where gunsight type can be clearly and easily identifiable
- gunsight technical manuals
- pages of aircraft technical manuals (preferably parts manuals as Flight E&M manuals were often not detailed enough to identify exactly what type of GS
was fitted) giving info on GS type.

But, to be able to do this, i need your assistance and help ! I will of course put there everything i have in my collection but i have "fortunaly" many many necessary info missing.

So, if you have and want to share :

- any gunsight you could send me photos of;
- any good quality period aircraft cockpit or gunsight photos;
- any useful technical info;

please get in touch with me. Of course, anything would be fully credited once the website will be online.

I hope to hear from many of you.

Thanks in advance,

Laurent


----------

